
Show HN: GICO – Console to locate IP address, and create IP ranges by country. - Hypsurus
https://github.com/Hypsurus
======
cheriot
I was just thinking of a use for bulk geoip today. I don't suppose you know of
any good background reading?

PS The link is to your list of repositories instead of GICO specifically.

